# Ideas para hacer sintetizador de audio.



## DJ DRACO (Jul 18, 2008)

Amigos del foro, en especial aquellos amantes del audio. Tengo pensado desde hace tiempo hacerme un sintetizador de audio, con todas sus funciones:

Espectrum
Modulation
Attack
Decay
Delay
Release
Vibrato
Thresh
Target
Scope
Wa-wa
Distorción

pero mi problema es que no conozco ni un poquito de este tema de sintetizadores, ni que empresa fabrica integrados para tal proposito. por ende pido ayuda y aportes de ideas sobre este tema en este post.

a medida que yo vaya teniendo datos e información sobre estos temas tambien los subire al post.

desde ya muchisimas gracias y quedo a disposicion de ayudar sobre temas q si entiendo  

su amigo DJ DRACO.


----------



## santiago (Jul 18, 2008)

aca hay unan pagina que me paso un amigo una vez


tiene detodo

http://www.schematicheaven.com/effects.htm

saludos


----------



## DJ DRACO (Jul 20, 2008)

Muchas gracias santix, espero que algunos de nuestro amigos del foro, tengan esquemas no muy complicados, para realizar esta consola.


----------



## manuel canet tortosa (Sep 10, 2008)

Soy nuevo en este foro y sobre todo en sintetizadores de audio pero en la página que te indico puede que encuentres algo que te interese:
http://www.musicfromouterspace.com/


----------



## Gabf (Sep 10, 2008)

la mayoria de las cosas que hay en inet son kits que se venden :S


----------



## anthony123 (Sep 10, 2008)

Wuao lo de la primera pagina que colocaron debe ser algo de HI-fi..! Los esquemas son "medianamente grandes" !


----------



## fede409 (Ago 16, 2010)

Hola Draco, lo mejor que podes hacer es comenzar con algo facil, eso es lo que creo, segun lo que he investigado, es muy pero muy complejo hacer un sintetizador en todo el sentido de la palabra. Hace un par de dias encontre un proyecto en la web, que mas que un proyecto es un producto, primero porque ya esta probado y funcionando, y segundo porque tambien te lo venden. De todas maneras en la pagina vas a encontrar todo lo necesario para armarte un osilador,con el cual generaras sonidos que despues podras editar con un programa creado por las mismas personas. La cuestion creo que es asi, en realidad la sintesis va a ser realizada por le programa.

Dejo el enlace:

http://www.sonodrome.co.uk/hardware.html

PD: Yo no se mucho del tema, lo que apenas conozco es por la web. Estaria bueno compartir mas informacion.


----------



## AMiranda (Ago 16, 2010)

no soy ningún experto en el tema, pero con arduino puedes montarte uno digital, hay mucho código al respecto...

si lo que quieres es montarte un sinte analógico básico desde cero, necesitarás tener también un microcontrolador digital para convertir la señal MIDI en VCA, trigger, para disparar el oscilador/osciladores...supongo que ya que te pones con el proyecto lo suyo es que tenga entrada MIDI, esto lo puedes hacer con Arduino:

http://www.arduino.cc/playground/Main/MIDILibrary

posteriormente el arduino controla un oscilador, uno básico sería un generador de onda cuadrada:

http://www.electronicecircuits.com/...-Square-Wave-Generator-oscillator-circuit.jpg

para controlar el ataque, decay, sustain, release y el gate deberás montar un ADSR:

http://yusynth.net/Modular/Commun/ADSR/ADSR555-sch.gif

etc etc etc etc etc


échale un vistazo a esto, va por módulos...

http://yusynth.net/Modular/index_en.html

un saludo


----------



## fede409 (Ago 16, 2010)

> posteriormente el arduino controla un oscilador, uno básico sería un generador de onda cuadrada:
> 
> http://www.electronicecircuits.com/...-Square-Wave-Generator-oscillator-circuit.jpg



Hola, en este caso se podria usar un IC 555??? o me super equivoco???

Saludos


----------



## stambuk (Oct 7, 2010)

posteriormente el arduino controla un oscilador, uno básico sería un generador de onda cuadrada:

http://www.electronicecircuits.com/...-Square-Wave-Generator-oscillator-circuit.jpg


parece util este link, pero no dice valores de resistencias ni condensadores!


----------



## negrasho (Nov 16, 2010)

Que tal gente soy nuevo escribiendo en el foro y encontré este tema interesante me gustan estos aparatos y tengo ganas de modificar un viejo órgano bontempi B370, italiano,  su sonido original no es del todo agradable pero pero pienso usar su "base osciladora análoga" , por decirlo de alguna forma! le tengo mucha fé...Alguien tendrá algo en mente??? La idea es tomar su estructura original y mediante la modificacion con los controles en cuestión (de los sintetizadores) cambiar su timbre...Arme un circuito como para iniciarme pero el problema es que la entrada es a modo de "gatillo", como debe ser, asi que cuando aplico tono suenan todas las teclas igual lamentablemente no se distinguen los tonos...esta especie de interface es la que me esta faltando!!!... Desde ya muchas gracias !!!


----------



## fede409 (Ago 25, 2013)

Hola Negrasho, Tambien vivo en Cordoba, te puedo pasar algunas cosas para modificar ese teclado. Por ejemplo para trasformar el sonido en pulsos. Tomar esos pulsos y dividirlos o multiplicarlos para lograr octavas arriba o abajo, tambien filtros para hacer sonidos wha, tremolos, entre otras cosas. Avisame cualquier cosa.


----------

